# epitaph layout question



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm having a tombstone made with the following epitaph.

You may feel brave
Now with your friends
'til I follow you home
When this night ends

I submitted it to the place making the stone and they sent back their design for my approval. I don't like the way they laid out the epitaph. It doesn't flow with 5 lines vs the four I had originally planned. So which looks better/more correct? They can change it. Thanks for your opinions


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I like your layout way waaaay better!!!! I had a hard time reading through the epitaph on the companies version. It just didn't flow. I sort of stumbled through it trying to find the rythm and the verses rhyme.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

^^^ What THL said - I can't understand why they wouldn't recognize the rhyme and do it that way in the first place! And I certainly don't understand the choice of capital letters!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree, your way flows a lot better jdubbya.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks! I kind of thought it was a no brainer but then thought maybe I was missing something. Appreciate the replies!


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

I suspect that they are guided more by spacing considerations, than anything else. How it flows, when read and spoken, is distinct from how it will look, as letters and words upon a given expanse of space.

To accommodate the four lines as laid out by yourself would require smaller letters, which will yield empty space. A shorter, fatter stone will remedy both issues.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

GrimFinger said:


> I suspect that they are guided more by spacing considerations, than anything else. How it flows, when read and spoken, is distinct from how it will look, as letters and words upon a given expanse of space.
> 
> To accommodate the four lines as laid out by yourself would require smaller letters, which will yield empty space. A shorter, fatter stone will remedy both issues.


I agree that they were taking into consideration the spacing of the entire stone. I want a few taller stones so the size is going to remain the same. They can use a smaller size font and if needed they can fill in any empty space with some embellishments, etc..


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

i like your way better


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might also ask to see the layout with all the words capitalized, too.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The revision I asked for. I like this much better. Roxy, not sure having every word in caps would look good. JMO


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Much better!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

That is a winner in my book.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Your way looks right. 

You have to spell out everything you want done, obvious or not. Just like when I write contracts and work scopes for subcontractors. Lol


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Lord Homicide said:


> You have to spell out everything you want done, obvious or not. Just like when I write contracts and work scopes for subcontractors. Lol


I had originally submitted it the way I wanted it, figuring they would just do it that way. Glad they fixed it.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> I had originally submitted it the way I wanted it, figuring they would just do it that way. Glad they fixed it.


is it a local or foreign outfit? Not that it matters now but just curious


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Lord Homicide said:


> is it a local or foreign outfit? Not that it matters now but just curious


http://www.woodloom.com/propshop/

Domestic company. I wouldn't be buying them if they were made overseas


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> http://www.woodloom.com/propshop/ Domestic company. I wouldn't be buying them if they were made overseas


lol didn't think so but had to ask


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

How about this......?? 


I will follow you home
when this night ends
Bravery is gone
When you have no more friends


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like that one too, matrixmom.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

How fun, I have some  Tried to keep it under 16 characters a line. 

With your friends
You may act
Bravely Here
But alone
I will help you
Discover your fear

or 

With your friends
You may act
Fearlessly brave
But you’ll scream
Like the Rest
As you’re dragged 
To your grave

Can we start a thread solely dedicated to making epitaphs relevant to current events  Seems like a fun way to communicate.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

NemesisGenesis said:


> How fun, I have some  Tried to keep it under 16 characters a line.
> 
> With your friends
> You may act
> ...


OOOhhh ...love the last one nemesis...

http://www.hauntforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the revision better.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ordered the revised version yesterday. I think it'll look good. I had seen the epitaph on another site. Thought it was kind of Halloween-ish so went with it.


----------

